# 90g w/ dripwall and epiweb



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I finally got the planting done on my 90g I have been working on for a little while thanks to the supplies I picked up at our SCADS frogger meeting Sat. evening. It was a reef tank, so I used the overflow as an easy access pump housing. I added a piece of glass to cover the hole for the sump, put a fountain pump at the bottom and used an 8 outlet irrigation manifold to run drip lines. I made a top for the overflow box out of GS and egg crate so no frogs can get in. On the outside of the overflow I siliconed tree fern panels and 2 epiweb branches, both of which I spread moss mix on. The land area is separated by a large piece of mopani wood and has a 3 1/2" layer of LECA for drainage. There are small holes in the wood to allow the pond and drainage layer to share water and make draining easy. I have an airflow system that will go in the top and circulate air inside the enclosure, not adding fresh air from outside the viv. Junglebox.net is currently building me a custom top to accommodate the air flow system. I also plan on building a canopy and adding 1 more 4' dual t8 fixture for a total of 4 bulbs to light this thing. It's measurements are 48"long by 24" tall by 18" wide.
Not quite 100% sure what's going in it yet.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice!! with all those broms, a small group of pumilios will be nice!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Those branches are gonna look sweet once they're covered


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks great, I love these large vivs!
Give me inspiration for my 90 gal although i`m going vertical.
I bet the rest of the frogs in your room are drooling over this one!

Ed


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Julio said:


> very nice!! with all those broms, a small group of pumilios will be nice!!


Personally I think its too low for climbers like Pumilio. And they have few spots to hide.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the dripwall- that will grow in very nicely. What are you going to plant it with? A few terrestrial mosses such as riccia or Java-moss would probably love that environment and spread nicely.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

PumilioTurkey said:


> Personally I think its too low for climbers like Pumilio. And they have few spots to hide.


The tank may look shorter than it actually is. In person it's massive, and with a little growing in, it would be perfect for just about any Oophaga.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thought it was about time I updated this thread. I have not added the canopy or air circulation system yet, but I did add the extra light. I did not plant anything on the epiweb or tree fern other than moss mix from a sponsor here on DB. The drip wall is mostly covered in ferns and a few mosses. There is another plant growing I don't recognize either (4th picture down). I put a small fittonia in there as well. The begonia's have grown in nicely. The hoya has as well. The broms have all grown pups or are beginning to and the micro fauna has exploded. I still have not put frogs in it. I have a frog in mind, but it may be a while until I actually get them. I have a few things that need to be done still such as the top has a small gap that needs to be closed up and there is a small area in the water feature that a tad could possibly get through so I need to close those up too. I also still plan on doing the air circulation system so I am in no hurry. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome, I love the three sided viewing area. I Dont know how I missed this thread the first time around but thanks for updating, it looks great!

Chris


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn, thats a rad looking tank Brian! I agree, with the 3 sided viewing...reminds me of the penninsula styled reef tanks


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow! That tank grew in really nice from the last time I saw it, Nice!!!

-Mike-


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

looking good Brian, those plants filled in real nice. I like how the epiweb wall grew in. that viv is asking for a group of pums


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. The way it stands in my frog room I have to walk around it like a vivarium peninsula so the 3 sided viewing works out perfect. Eventually I will quit being such a chicken and drill the top glass for the ventilation system. I have avoided it since I don't have any back up glass to replace it with if I break it. I will re-update this thread once I get it installed. Hopefully it will clear up the glass completely. Right now it stays pretty fogged up. No big deal since there are no frogs in there yet.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That tank is off the chain. Do my eyes deceive me or is that a cool looking begonia? I didn't think such a thing existed! That tank has pums written all over it.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

"Do my eyes deceive me or is that a cool looking begonia?"

I think you are referring to the begonia "Rajah". It is in my top 3 favorite plants. Dark blood red with green veins. It gets pretty big. I have a few 10 gallon tanks that are filled to the brim with rajah. They have nice sturdy leaves so they are both good sitting spots and also make a nice canopy over the floor of the viv. 
There is one other begonia in there that I can't remember the name of. You can see it in the last picture on the left hand side. Maybe someone will chime in with a reminder.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Eventually I will quit being such a chicken and drill the top glass for the ventilation system. I have avoided it since I don't have any back up glass to replace it with if I break it.


I have LOTS of double strength right now. If it breaks I'll give you a new piece. The tank looks great!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Would you be willing to part with a cutting?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't believe how much this tank has grown in since last year!

I can't wait to get something this big!


----------

